# Fiesta ST - MK6 Panther Black - Ford Fair Prep!



## Yarde (May 3, 2011)

Fiesta ST - MK6 Panther Black - Ford Fair Prep!

As some of you may or may not know, it's Ford Fair, the biggest Ford shown on the European calendar, and this year is my first year! So I've had to get my pride and joy up to a standard that's show worthy (I'm on the FiestaSTOC stand - Zone 6 for anyone who is attending and whats to take some photos of my pride and joy for me! *hint hint*)

Although I'm sure all my hardwork is going to be negated after my 250mile journey from Newcastle to Silverstone Circuit, might as well start out nice, and hopefully find a jetwash on Saturday night, give it a hose down and restore the shine for Sunday. So alas, here goes...

I've got no pictures of the process, because being a genius, I decided to detail in the sun, so I was constantly battling the heat, but I won in the end.

My wash process....


Magifoam Prewash Soak through AutoBrite HD Foam Lance and left to dwell for about 10mins.

Rinsed off and assessed the paintwork.

2 Bucket Wash using Wookie Fist and Fairy Liquid (to strip as much of the current wax as possible)

Rinsed off

Iron-X decontamination, Dwell and Rinse

Clayed using Sonus Ultra Fine Detailing Clay (Didn't rate this at all compared to the Meg's clayed I've used previously). Used a mixture of Meg's Gold Class Shampoo and Water as Clay Lube

Magifoam Soak and Rinse (Probably overkill but I wanted to get rid of all the shampoo/water mix before the proper wash)

DodoJuice Basics of Bling Shampoo, Wookie Fist and 2 Bucket Method Wash

Rinsed off with pressure washer, dried using Chemical Guys Wooly Mammoth Towel.

All of above was applied to body pannels and wheels. Wheels needed a little bit of extra attention, so hit them with Chemical Guys Blue Rim and Wheel cleaner, dwell and rinse. (very impressed). Dried the wheels and any areas of overspray on the bodywork

Because I'm scared of doing my own machine polishing, everything is done by hand from here on. AutoGlymm Super Resin Polish, haze, buff and cure. (Body and Wheels)

Chemical Guys Wet Mirror Finish (love this stuff!), haze, buff and cure (Body and Wheels)

Dodo Juice Blue Velvet coat 1, haze and buff. Previously used AutoGlymm HD Wax wanted to try something different and heard good things about DDJ. I was going to go for Purple Haze, but I prefer a Hard Wax to a soft wax.

Before I locked my ST away for the night in the garage. I'd used some AutoGlymm Metal Polish on the exhaust tip. Meg's Endurance Tyre Spray on the tyres, and Poorboy's Wheel Sealant.

I think it looks pretty good for a hand detail! I will get it machine polished and the stone chips sorted at some point!

Now for some pictures of the results...

Roof 









Bonnet









Bonnet Two









All hidden away until the weekend









Wheeled back out to do the next coat of wax. Love the reflection and sparkle! 









Reflection in the bonnet









Roof









Rear Quarter Pannel Reflection









Love using my garage door as a frame for pictures! Haha









Fannying on with the iPhone Panorama









And the most important piece of preparation for Ford Fair









Thanks for reading!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

very nice and good luck :thumb:


----------



## Yarde (May 3, 2011)

suspal said:


> very nice and good luck :thumb:


Cheers! Just gotta remember to pack my detailing gear! I'll kick myself if I forget it!


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Looking good  I'll be getting mine ready tomorrow! I'll keep an eye out for your car to.


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Car looks awesome. Got any close up engine bay shots and some side on pictures? (photoshoot style)


----------



## Les Brock (Apr 18, 2012)

Make sure you've got the touch up detailing kit in the boot ready for when you get there :thumb:

Wish I was going


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## Yarde (May 3, 2011)

Les Brock said:


> Make sure you've got the touch up detailing kit in the boot ready for when you get there :thumb:
> 
> Wish I was going


It's my first Ford Fair, so I'm really looking forward to it! Already got my detailing kit packed and ready to go! Shame the weather isn't looking great for us! 



tonyy said:


> Very nice:thumb:


Thanks dude!



danga200 said:


> Car looks awesome. Got any close up engine bay shots and some side on pictures? (photoshoot style)


Got a few more from the day I detailed it...




























And then some older photos from a few photoshoots I had, the joys of owning and knowing how to use a dSLR! haha! So the car has had some minor changes since these photos!




























And the favourite photo I've ever took of my ST


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Very nice pal I do miss my old fez ST looking smart


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

That's a cracking looking motor:thumb: ...love the yellow....even your hoover matches :lol::lol:


----------



## alex300 (Apr 30, 2013)

good work dude

how did you get the rings off the fog lights??


----------



## Yarde (May 3, 2011)

Buckweed said:


> That's a cracking looking motor:thumb: ...love the yellow....even your hoover matches :lol::lol:


The hoover matching is not intentional! Honest!



alex300 said:


> good work dude
> 
> how did you get the rings off the fog lights??


There's one screw that holds the entire vanity plate aorund the foglights in. Take that off and turn it over, there's four clips holding the standard silver ring on. Be careful taking them off cause they can snap


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job mate , good luck over at the Fair ! I bet you ll do just fine in there ! lol


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Two bonnets?! :lol:! 
Sorry! i have always liked the ST having had a couple of mk3's, yours looks really classy, the choice of colour scheme/accenting is really striking.

Mods wise, when you see so many people out there getting it wrong, its nice to see someone getting it sooo right 

A place well deserved on a show stand, and a nice detail to bring out the shine too.

Good luck with the trip.


----------



## Yarde (May 3, 2011)

James Bagguley said:


> Two bonnets?! :lol:!
> Sorry! i have always liked the ST having had a couple of mk3's, yours looks really classy, the choice of colour scheme/accenting is really striking.
> 
> Mods wise, when you see so many people out there getting it wrong, its nice to see someone getting it sooo right
> ...


That's very high praise indeed! Very humbled by that! Thanks man! :argie:

Not quite getting the two bonnets comment though?


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Brilliant pictures, the car is properly smart.


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

looks great im of to ford fair too


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Yarde said:


> Bonnet Two


sorry! just being a douche im afraid!
:lol: No probs on the compliment by the way, love the ST, and its great to see what some good taste and hard work can achieve


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Stunning work chap. The pin striping has convinced me to do Red on my front. Did you do the grille or bumper?

Here is mine, Sadly i'm off to Paris so giving FF a miss this year.


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

Looking great there Yarde! :thumb:

If I were you, I'd drive no faster than 40mph all the way down, to prevent fly splats. :lol:

I'll say "Hello" when I get there.I'm on the FSTOC stand too.


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

Yarde said:


>


Love the picture with the pumps / cranes in the background


----------



## ESS (Apr 27, 2013)

very nice mate, hope all goes well tomorrow, maybe see you there next yr, saw some cracking cars on the M6 around Carlisle yesterday in convoy to FF, there was a super super fast white sierra cozzy & i mean fast.
Good luck
E


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Likely likely. 

The front splitter is a good addition.


----------



## Yarde (May 3, 2011)

James Bagguley said:


> sorry! just being a douche im afraid!
> :lol: No probs on the compliment by the way, love the ST, and its great to see what some good taste and hard work can achieve


OH RIGHT! I've got you now! I meant Bonnet Shot Two!  I wish I had two bonnets, this one is quite badly stone chipped, just didn't have the time or funds to get it sorted before Ford Fair!



gally said:


> Stunning work chap. The pin striping has convinced me to do Red on my front. Did you do the grille or bumper?


Its a piece of yellow piping. Like a vinyl cyclinder cut in half, with 3M tape on the back.

Here's a link to some red stuff, easier than painting.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Delicate-...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item2c61876f0a



TheMilko2905 said:


> Looking great there Yarde! :thumb:
> 
> If I were you, I'd drive no faster than 40mph all the way down, to prevent fly splats. :lol:
> 
> I'll say "Hello" when I get there.I'm on the FSTOC stand too.


I'll definitely be using some of the blue tape to protect the front on the way down next time. Wasn't too bad as the roads where dry, but the fly splats! :S

Didn't get a chance to say hi other than when I parked you up. What a nightmare that was, no FiestaSTOC Club Staff turned up so me and two other members took the reigns! I was the lad in the Maroon Hoody and Shorts.



TheMilko2905 said:


> Love the picture with the pumps / cranes in the background


That's down by the local Fish Quay. THe cranes are an art installation paying homage to the River Tyne's historic ship building legacy, and the pumps are actually attached to a ship that was docked on the quay.



minnnt said:


> Likely likely.
> 
> The front splitter is a good addition.


Thanks!  By a company called Triple R Composites. Make some great products for Ford's! The under bonnet lip (similar to that of the Focus RS MK2) is by them too.

------

*Had lots of positive feedback on the Fiesta today at Ford Fair, will post some pics asap, but I've got 618 to sort through and edit, so it might be a little while yet! *


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks mate. I though Red coach tape would be better/easier? Is the piping a nicer finish?


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

> I wish I had two bonnets, this one is quite badly stone chipped, just didn't have the time or funds to get it sorted before Ford Fair!


I know that feeling  my Civic is completely caned all over the front end.

The Polo i shouldnt still have, is black with white spots! swapping on wider/lower offset wheels just made it worse.

Looking forward to your pics...


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

That last shot is very nice


----------



## Yarde (May 3, 2011)

gally said:


> Thanks mate. I though Red coach tape would be better/easier? Is the piping a nicer finish?


I think it gives it a more pronounced look on the grill


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

very nice sweet looking st you got there and great job on the clean up


----------



## Yarde (May 3, 2011)

*RIGHT UPDATE TIME: *Ford Fair 2013 - FiestaSTOC Stand

I've copied and pasted this update from my FiestaSTOC project thread, so if some of it seems a bit personal / steered towards certain people, that might be why.

As I'm sure nearly everyone on here knows, it was FORD FAIR at the weekend! And I absolutely loved every single minute of it! Even the adhoc standing organising I did! So Thanks Again to everyone that was very patient and understand as me, Tetsumi and Conrad parked everyone up. End of that topic.

This was my first Ford Fair, as although I had my Fiesta ST this time last year, I missed the cut off point for tickets, and didn't know anyone, so I didn't go. THis year though, it's all I've looked forward to! My god it didn't disappoint!

I prepared my car far too early (Tuesday before the Sunday! haha! As the Newcastle weather didn't look great). So Project Black & Yellow lived in the garage until Saturday when I left at 3pm. Had a really good run down, doing the 250 miles to my hotel in 3hrs30ms! Best thing was, it stayed dry the whole way down, so Project Black & Yellow still looked awesome when I got there. So after venturing into what felt like the English Baghdad of the MK4 postcode to get a chinese (which was ****), me and my mate went back to the hotel, ate the disappointing Chinese, watching Harry Potter on ITV and went to be bed by 11pm!

Now, I've heard that Ford Fair is quite bad for queues, a couple of hours I've heard at the worst, so I set my alarm for 6am, to get up and ready by 6.15am, aiming to arrive at Silverstone for 6.45am, predicting an hour wait, and getting onto the FiestaSTOC stand by about 8-ish. Well, turns out, there's no queues at all at Silverstone at 6.30am! Haha! So I had extra long at Ford Fair.

Met some great people, get some really really nice comments about my car, and getting some great photos coming through! And then drooled over all the Ford Porn in attendance!

All in all, a great day, roll on next year!


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Nice bud! your car stands out from the others because of the colour scheme.

A bit of liquid shine on black helps too mind 

Glad it worked out for the journey weather wise, pretty lucky as it seems so unpredictable, and the distance covered. 
Cool to see such an array of ST's too:thumb: many thanks!


----------



## Yarde (May 3, 2011)

James Bagguley said:


> Nice bud! your car stands out from the others because of the colour scheme.
> 
> A bit of liquid shine on black helps too mind
> 
> ...


It's the only Black & Yellow ST that I know of, well, that's got as much yellow as I have! haha! Lots of positive feedback from Ford Fair people! As much as I modify my car for my own tastes, it is lovely to get compliments, makes it all even more worthwhile!

I've been using AutoFinnese Revive, but I forgot to pack it for Ford Fair! :tumbleweed:

I had my Meg's tyre spray for the wheels, but didn't know how it'd work on trim so didn't bother.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Well taking the plunge with the yellow worked out well. As for the trim, i suppose its best to play safe, it certainly didnt look grubby on the day.


----------

